
Ask HN: Can early adoptors be large companies? - a_lifters_life
Im drawing out my lean canvas now, and wondered for anyone who has done it - has anyone had large companies as an early adopter (say large meaning fortune 1000 or 2000)?<p>Are large companies always considered to be part of “late majority” How did you do it?
======
itamarst
You want to read the book "Crossing the Chasm" if that's who you're thinking
of targeting. And just keep in mind you're going to need funding to go after
that market.

